# eielo hunting club reports franklin county



## electricanhunter (Oct 22, 2008)

anybody seeing anything on the north club? or kill anything


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a member over at H/A. It's been kinda slow for me, but I'll give you an updated report after my Friday hunt.


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 25, 2008)

One deer down at H/A (last Thursday). Wasn't mine, but I helped drag him out. I've not seen too many deer since rifle season opened. Anybody else?


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 26, 2008)

Was a buck killed?
Im in Paradise but have not been there in over a week because of work or other obligations.  I have heard of nothing happening or being killed except one small buck end of October.  I was down there about every other day the first two weeks of November and saw very little if any signs of a rut at all.


----------



## electricanhunter (Nov 26, 2008)

*club*

been way to much.   I am wondering if there are deer on the north club.


----------



## REB (Nov 27, 2008)

*EIEIO Paradise Club*

Paradise Club

I know of at least two does and one buck killed.  One doe was taken by a member on the last day of muzzle loader season.

I harvested a buck on November 2d,  both sides of the antlers were broken, had four points left.   My wife harvested a mature doe on Monday November 3d.

All three were taken in the afternoon, just before dark.

REB


----------



## james hyde (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope it picks up on the north club, have spent a ton of time in the tree all season, don't need all the fingers of one hand to keep track of the number seen so far. Mostly very small does and 2 button heads.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm headed to the H/A this weekend. I'll report back. I hope they are still rutting, cause so far I've not seen as many as I had hoped. Maybe this cold weather will have them up and moving.


----------



## james hyde (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey it's looking up for me, saw a nice 6 pointer Friday evening. Very happy to see him, got to watch him for about ten minutes, he was just snooping around. Should be a real good one by next year.


----------



## REB (Dec 19, 2008)

*Any Reports*

Has anyone anything to report for the past couple of weeks, how about for the season.  I know of three that were harvested on the Paradise Club.

Robert


----------



## Duckhawk (Dec 19, 2008)

james hyde said:


> Hope it picks up on the north club, have spent a ton of time in the tree all season, don't need all the fingers of one hand to keep track of the number seen so far. Mostly very small does and 2 button heads.



I have a good friend who hunted that land last year. The 150Ac. and he said it was hard hunting, hardly any deer seen much less deer killed! Hope it works out for you! Good Luck!


----------



## james hyde (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the buck has jinxed me, have hunted every available hour since and have seen nothing else. There is no way a parcel of land that lays like that does not have deer on it in Franklin county! I,ll bet there are a bunch of deer using the property and we just have not been able to get on them yet. Hunting harder - not much time left!


----------



## electricanhunter (Dec 21, 2008)

*club*

anybody seen any turkeys on these clubs.

thanks chris


----------



## james hyde (Dec 21, 2008)

None, have seen a few tracks on the river road at the red spot and signs of scratching around some big white oaks. Plenty of owls.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen some turkey tracks over at H/A and found a few scattered feathers. I'm hoping there are a few birds around...I need to make amends for not harvesting a deer this season (we'll not yet, there's still Thursday.


----------



## electricanhunter (Mar 18, 2009)

*Gobbling*

Anybody hearing gobbling on any of these properties.


----------

